# Quick Change Tool Post Speed Nut/Swivel Nut Built on Precision Matthews 1440TL



## BladesIIB (Dec 19, 2020)

I see most quick change tool posts with just a regular nut on top and for me, I wanted a way to be able to swivel it faster and easier anytime I turn my compound or just want to cut a quick bevel.  Yes it changes your tool location for offset calculations in the middle of a project; however, quiet often that is not a factor and when it is, just don't turn the post.  Anyway, it is working well for me and was a fun project to complete.  Check out the video for all the details and a few OOOPs, along the way.  Always good learning.  I have been away from this for so many years, I feel like an apprentice again and this was some great practice.


----------



## ddillman (Dec 19, 2020)

good idea. does the handle ever get in the way?


----------



## BladesIIB (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks, and not so far and I don’t expect it to. Even if I move the compound on a really different angle I can always adjust how far I screw the post into the T-Nut and that will control where the speed nut lever points when it is tightened. So should always be able to keep it out of the way. Plenty of room under it for moving the quick change lever to change tooling.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 19, 2020)

On my 19" Regal, that would never fly, simply because it would not be able to be tightened down enough to prevent movement under cutting forces, including drilling, using the carriage feed with larger drills, I use a approx. 12" long engineer's box wrench with a 36" long cheater.  I rarely move the compound from its 30 degree setting.


----------



## BladesIIB (Dec 19, 2020)

benmychree, have you considered a ratchet pin or other type of stop pin to keep your tool post from moving under heavy load?  There is one built into my four way that came in the lathe. I don’t think it would be much work to incorporate something similar into your existing set up and keep everything solid.   I guess if you never move it no big deal, or could allow you to move it more often and easier.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 19, 2020)

The Aloris CA QCTP has no hole to accommodate a pin, and as you suggest, I almost never move the compound rest, except for a acme thread or some such task.


----------



## BladesIIB (Dec 19, 2020)

benmychree said:


> The Aloris CA QCTP has no hole to accommodate a pin, and as you suggest, I almost never move the compound rest, except for a acme thread or some such task.


Right, something you would have to make. Sounds like it is not worth the effort.


----------

